# Car Leasing for non resident



## rsetzer99

Car leasing, which has been popular in the US for many years seems to finally have come to Italy. I see a company called leasys offering lease deals on Fiat and other vehicles. As I am still waiting for the rusty wheels grind out my Permesso, and my current lease of a French car coming to an end in a month, I have been wondering if it is possible to lease in Italy without resident status. I've sent a number of inquires to the company, but like many Italian companies, the idea of email seems to befuddle them and they never answer. 

The leases are all inclusive, so I thought I toss it out and see if anyone knows if this is available for non residents. The offers are actually fairly attractive.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just a thought, but could you perhaps inquire through the French dealership for Fiat or whatever brand of car you prefer? They do quite a bit of leasing here in France and may be better able to arrange something for a "French" customer with their colleagues in Italy through whatever network of dealerships there is.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## rsetzer99

I already have the French lease. I could I suppose extend with them as well. So far, the only thing that is a little annoying about Italy is how long it takes anything bureaucratic to happen. The immigration site has indicated approval of my Permesso, but now waiting for the local Questura to send me the message that they are actually ready to pick up.


----------



## NickZ

You can't buy (leasing is almost certainly the same) a car without residency. The bollo (license plate fee) you pay is based on your local region. For that matter so is your car insurance. Until you have residency nobody can figure any of that out.

I assume you have the tourist French lease. That's only available to non EU residents/citizens so it's the exact opposite situation. I doubt you could extend it. You might be able to get a new car. But the whole system is basically a tax trade. The car company will resell your car. Being used the total VAT will be less. The scheme works if the cars aren't that old.


----------



## rsetzer99

That is my understanding as well. However, the lease schemes are all inclusive of Bollo and Insurance, which is why I have an interesting in tracing down whether they could possibly be available to non residents. 

The difficulty in finding accurate information will be the same as everywhere, as calls and emails will likely initially just end up with people who are trained as order takers and will not be able to answer a question not on their script.


----------



## NickZ

To the best of my knowledge all the major companies offer leases. Any dealership should be able to handle this face to face. But they'll want proof of residence before they hand you the keys.

Financial Services | SEAT

That's from the seat website. Scroll down and they mention leasing. None of this is new.


----------



## ashleybartner

Look into Renault & Pugeot I think - they offer a lease buy back for non EU residents. This may work - it's usually for six months and includes insurance (which you can't get without residency either).


----------



## Pepone

In Italy long term renting for cars is popular (noleggio auto lungo termine), should be possible more easy for non residents....


----------



## rsetzer99

Pepone said:


> In Italy long term renting for cars is popular (noleggio auto lungo termine), should be possible more easy for non residents....


I spoke with a couple of dealers, and both wanted residence cards. This may simply have been because they never did it without and did not want to dig into it. The lease is treated same as financing, so that may have been a major roadblock. 

We ended up buying, (our Permesso came in and residence cards only took a week in our small Commune) Fiat always has deals going. Insurance, we went through our American USAA bank which is used to doing policies for expats. We compared prices and they were about the same as the usual collection (UK based, Italy based) price wise. 

I have a sense that Pepone means renting, like from an agency. Yes that is a decent option. We looked at prices and found that Maggiore was quite reasonable for longer leases, a little 500 or Panda for about 300EU a month. For initial car needs, the French long term leases are an excellent deal. Especially since they come with full insurance. We took ours back with a few small paint chips from gravel getting tossed up on some of the Abruzzo roads. They just said 'that is what the insurance is for', and signed off the return slip.


----------



## Pepone

300 € / month seems to much, look here: Noleggio Lungo Termine Privati | Finrent.it


----------

